# Superman



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

A special commission I've worked on for over a week now. 










Now onto...Skyewillow, then the remaining winners of my contest thread. 

I'm sorry to everyone who's been waiting, life is never kind to an artist that wants a house, paid bills and warm food =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You sound silly, "House, bills, food"!! ;-)

He looks incredibly realistic!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh i know, all that 'real' life stuff, pfffft! Details -rolls eyes-

I'm so glad he's done xD And I think he looks great too ^^


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Its just freaking awesome!

Framed on a wall in my living room signed by the young artist herself, if said artist will do that for me. Wow.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Of course I would =)


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

good job


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks =D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mike said he looks very real too, he calls it your best yet!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

When I only saw the picture and not what you had typed, or who had posted it, I thought this was a real betta fish!! This is amazing, very detailed and, just amazing..:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

@ SkyeWillow - aww~ tell him I said thank you!


@ madmonahan - lol, really? Thank you very much. And I havent forgotten I owe you one too.


----------

